# Target to buy Shipt for $550 Million



## REDcardJJ (Dec 13, 2017)

Target to buy grocery delivery service Shipt for $550 million - https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/13/target-to-buy-grocery-delivery-service-shipt-for-550-million.html?__source=sharebar%7Ctwitter&par=sharebar


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2017)

It costs the guest 99.00 a year to get this service.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 13, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It costs the guest 99.00 a year to get this service.



I bet they turn this into another reason to get a REDcard somehow


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 13, 2017)

My wife subscribed to a couple local grocery store's curbside service.  You shop for groceries on line and submit order.  The store shops for you.  If they don't have something, you authorize them to pick something similar or report missed item.  You pick the order up.

If you are busy or commute, its a good service.


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 13, 2017)

Thats gonna work so well considering we cant seem to cull out dates daily. Wonder how many people are going to get sick off poorly maintained food stuffs. Sorry I love our market team and they do their best but Target is very ill prepared for food products :/


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2017)

$99/year or $8/month. If I had a hectic lifestyle and it was either between getting fresh groceries or buying fast food, I wouldn't have a problem paying the charge.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 13, 2017)

Employees should get it for free XD


----------



## SmilesWI (Dec 13, 2017)

Right now I have a full time office day job. Spot is nights and weekends.
I would totally use this


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 13, 2017)

Target Canada anyone?


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 13, 2017)

That's funny, "Shipt" sounds just like what I said as a FFTM when I read that news article.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2017)

REDcardJJ said:


> I bet they turn this into another reason to get a REDcard somehow



Good. They need reasons for it


----------



## Times Up (Dec 13, 2017)

Gee, half a billion to buy Shipt, hope that doesn't slow down Spot's ability to fund capital improvements in the stores or mess with the announced raises.  Obviously,  I'm more concerned about the raises!


----------



## signingminion (Dec 13, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Gee, half a billion to buy Shipt, hope that doesn't slow down Spot's ability to fund capital improvements in the stores or mess with the announced raises.  Obviously,  I'm more concerned about the raises!


I'm definitely skeptical,  but what I'm guessing is we paid for their infrastructure and rollout ideas,  since we fuck up our own. So long as they have sound plans we just need to follow them and staff it. 

But yeah,  it could bite us in the ass.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 13, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Target Canada anyone?



If guests saved 5% on Shipt orders, I could see that being a huge draw. This could be great if Target would take the time to do it right. Or it’ll be another Canada.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 13, 2017)

Remember when Rupert Murdoch bought MySpace for $580 million and resold it a few years later for 35? yeah.


----------



## NPC (Dec 13, 2017)

Uh huh. Meanwhile, Target stores can't even keep milk and eggs in stock. This will certainly work out great.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 13, 2017)

Perhaps this acquisition will be the catalyst.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 13, 2017)

Target gypt on Shipt, employees ript, company flipt after stock value dipt


----------



## glo (Dec 13, 2017)

It's crazy to think that I've never heard of a business worth that much.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 13, 2017)

That’s the reason why the CEO was in my district. My STL was freaking out he was visiting stores, haha!


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 13, 2017)

Shipt is basically like Uber for groceries, where anyone with a smartphone can do it as a side gig. So I guess this won't have that big of an impact on SFS if team members aren't the ones who are picking the orders.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2017)

There goes my hours to help guests.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 13, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Shipt is basically like Uber for groceries, where anyone with a smartphone can do it as a side gig. So I guess this won't have that big of an impact on SFS if team members aren't the ones who are picking the orders.



Who is going to pick it then? as Shipt will no longer be a "sidejob" but owned by our company, and using its own payroll


----------



## BackroomBear (Dec 13, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Who is going to pick it then? as Shipt will no longer be a "sidejob" but owned by our company, and using its own payroll


I saw it’ll operate as a Target subsidiary, not be absorbed into Target. So it’d be Shipt employees?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Shipt is basically like Uber for groceries, where anyone with a smartphone can do it as a side gig. So I guess this won't have that big of an impact on SFS if team members aren't the ones who are picking the orders.


Great so my old tms who quit or who got fired can come back and do this


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2017)

Or a side job for tms--stay after for an hour or so and shop.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 13, 2017)

Get ready for the next hour gouge as Spot realizes it has once again bitten off more than it can chew.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 13, 2017)

My spouse works for Meijer, so I was eyeing Shipt when they first partnered up. The Uber comparison is apt. They were using independent contractors who set their own schedules, stores and delivery areas.  I suspect that Target will maintain that business model when they take over.


----------



## SmilesWI (Dec 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Or a side job for tms--stay after for an hour or so and shop.


I’m guessing this may be prohibited


----------



## PogDog (Dec 14, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Shipt is basically like Uber for groceries, where anyone with a smartphone can do it as a side gig. So I guess this won't have that big of an impact on SFS if team members aren't the ones who are picking the orders.



Hrm, considering that I see the same guests daily, I wonder how many other companies there are that people shop for as a side gig?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 14, 2017)

PogDog said:


> Hrm, considering that I see the same guests daily, I wonder how many other companies there are that people shop for as a side gig?



those are the people who "came here for just one thing" and end up leaving with two carts full of stuff because they have no self control


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 14, 2017)

Target buys same-day delivery service with an eye on Amazon - http://money.cnn.com/2017/12/13/news/companies/target-same-day-delivery/index.html


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 14, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Who is going to pick it then? as Shipt will no longer be a "sidejob" but owned by our company, and using its own payroll


Like Uber, it's "independent contractors" aka any random person with a smartphone who can pass a background check. Target is promising to keep Shipt as a separate business since they don't want to scare away any competitors who currently use it or are considering using it. I would assume this means they will maintain the same picking and delivery methods that they currently use.



PogDog said:


> Hrm, considering that I see the same guests daily, I wonder how many other companies there are that people shop for as a side gig?


Instacart is the other big one that comes to mind, but I'm sure there's other ones too.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Great so my old tms who quit or who got fired can come back and do this



Or we could, and possibly get more money, and get to sit in our truck/car and listen to music all day.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello Canada.


----------



## squirrely (Dec 15, 2017)

My sister does shopping/delivery for shipt after her normal job and makes about $500/week. She chooses the orders she wants to do and they sometimes offer bonuses for the shopper if the order has been sitting for a while.


----------



## Tyrant (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow, looks like our hours are gonna get massacred again just like after the Canada debacle.

Can't wait until Target sells this to Uber in 8 months for $10 million.


----------



## Ad Queen (Dec 15, 2017)

I work for Shipt as my side job and they did a Facebook live video yesterday to talk to us about it. Probably won't see any differences in the store other than maybe some advertising for Shipt. We basically just come in and buy what's on someone's shopping list and deliver it. They told us nothing is changing for us Shipt shoppers other than adding Target to the list of stores we shop from. Currently in my area we only have Meijer to shop from so I'm happy I'll be getting more orders.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 15, 2017)

Ad Queen said:


> I work for Shipt as my side job and they did a Facebook live video yesterday to talk to us about it. Probably won't see any differences in the store other than maybe some advertising for Shipt. We basically just come in and buy what's on someone's shopping list and deliver it. They told us nothing is changing for us Shipt shoppers other than adding Target to the list of stores we shop from. Currently in my area we only have Meijer to shop from so I'm happy I'll be getting more orders.



Yeah reminds me of Amazons flex program where drivers deliver packages for customers or doordash/ubereats.

Nice way to make extra money for those who need the flexibility to not work a regular scheduled job. 

Back when I was part time at spot I padded my checks with such odd jobs


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 15, 2017)

Honestly if TMs are allowed to (I don’t see why not) I’d wanna do this lol. $500 a week? Sometimes more than what I make in two. This, on top of my target pay? Would be making bank


----------



## Ad Queen (Dec 15, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Honestly if TMs are allowed to (I don’t see why not) I’d wanna do this lol. $500 a week? Sometimes more than what I make in two. This, on top of my target pay? Would be making bank



I'm pretty sure we'll be able to, if anything you probably just won't be allowed to shop at the store you work at.

I personally make about $250 a week but it just depends on how many orders you do. We also get paid every Friday. It's a really great side job, I honestly couldn't be any happier working for them. Very flexible and a great company that cares about it's employees.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 15, 2017)

But are Shipt guests going to be saving 5% with REDcard???


----------



## HRZone (Dec 15, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Honestly if TMs are allowed to (I don’t see why not) I’d wanna do this lol. $500 a week? Sometimes more than what I make in two. This, on top of my target pay? Would be making bank



My only concern is with Amazon's flex program they don't let their warehouse workers do both. I wonder if target will create similar language.

Also beware of independent contracting. I used to drive uber. You may think you're making that much money but you're also spending money on gas, wear and tear on your vehicle. I remember once uber was so slow I made 30 bucks driving for 6 hours, much of it waiting for a ride.

Came out to less than minimum wage


----------



## Ad Queen (Dec 15, 2017)

REDcardJJ said:


> But are Shipt guests going to be saving 5% with REDcard???



Shipt told us they are still trying to work things out for the redcard but that is what they are hoping for.


----------



## Ad Queen (Dec 15, 2017)

HRZone said:


> My only concern is with Amazon's flex program they don't let their warehouse workers do both. I wonder if target will create similar language.
> 
> Also beware of independent contracting. I used to drive uber. You may think you're making that much money but you're also spending money on gas, wear and tear on your vehicle. I remember once uber was so slow I made 30 bucks driving for 6 hours, much of it waiting for a ride.
> 
> Came out to less than minimum wage



I'm not sure about every store but for the most part store employees can be Shipt shoppers but just can't shop at the store they work at. I emailed Shipt asking about this and they said they don't have an answer yet but I'm hoping it will be the same for Target.

One good thing about Shipt is that you can just be sitting at home until you get an order offered to you, you don't have to be waiting in the store parking lot or anything (I think InstaCart makes you do that, not sure.)


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 15, 2017)

Would delivering for Shipt, (on our lunch) be considered, working off the clock?


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh that’s dumb if you can’t do it at the store you work at. I was thinking of like, clocking out and then like doing an order since I’d still be there lol


----------



## Ad Queen (Dec 15, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Would delivering for Shipt, (on our lunch) be considered, working off the clock?



I can't see a half hour being enough time to do an order anyways lol


----------



## LUNCHpod (Dec 15, 2017)

Ad Queen said:


> I can't see a half hour being enough time to do an order anyways lol


Some stores give 45 minute lunches, but still, lunch is to eat, not work.


----------



## Cee Low (Dec 15, 2017)

ya'll do realize we just bought this before amazon could, right? we ain't doing anything with it.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 15, 2017)

Ad Queen said:


> I'm not sure about every store but for the most part store employees can be Shipt shoppers but just can't shop at the store they work at. I emailed Shipt asking about this and they said they don't have an answer yet but I'm hoping it will be the same for Target.


Keep us updated if you hear anything definitive. It sounds like it could be a great way for me to fill in the gap if I decide to quit my other job.

We do have Shipt at my grocery store job, and employees are not allowed to work for both. However it seems like more of a rule the store came up with instead of Shipt.


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 16, 2017)

"We aren't in your area yet, but we're expanding every week" Signed up for an email notification if/when they arrive locally. I already do UberEats and Caviar so Shipt would be a nice addition.


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 14, 2018)

Anything come down the pipes yet? ETL and STL still in the dark too.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 14, 2018)

Shipt is in my area through Meijer, and I've been contemplating signing up to use the service.  

I was at a volunteer event yesterday and got to chatting with one of the district types (no idea who, TBH. And he told me that Shipt will be run as a separate venture. It won't affect in-store workloads at all. We shall see.


----------



## notfit05 (Jan 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Shipt is in my area through Meijer, and I've been contemplating signing up to use the service.
> 
> I was at a volunteer event yesterday and got to chatting with one of the district types (no idea who, TBH. And he told me that Shipt will be run as a separate venture. It won't affect in-store workloads at all. We shall see.


Yes they want not to I operate separately they said so that they don’t deter the other chains that currently use shipts services to discontinue it


----------



## TTB (Jan 25, 2018)

Posted twice....in 2 relevant threads. Hope thats ok. 
Target and Shipt are bringing their same-day delivery partnership to Florida - https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/25/target-and-shipt-are-bringing-their-same-day-delivery-partnership-to-florida.html


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 18, 2018)

Has anyone dealt with Shipt shoppers yet? Their orders are processed as tax exempt since the customer pays taxes to Shipt so if target charges them tax they are then taxed twice. Tax exempt shoppers are a pain since everything has to manually be typed in. Any chance they can get them a special ID we can just scan that will auto fill the name/address/etc info?


----------



## Spot the doge (Feb 18, 2018)

Guests are gonna love this. Can't use REDCard, cartwheel or TM discount with Shipt.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems the easier way to go would be for Shipt to not be charging taxes and just pass-through the Target cost plus their service fee.

Edit: Not currently available in my state. Yay.  (which is weird because I can use Shipt at my husband's store...)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2018)

Spot the doge said:


> Guests are gonna love this. Can't use REDCard, cartwheel or TM discount with Shipt.


RC will be integrated soon they said. no cartwheel bc that's in store only


----------



## Spot the doge (Feb 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> RC will be integrated soon they said. no cartwheel bc that's in store only


They really should note that on the landing page on Target.com then. Right now it just says it cannot be used.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 19, 2018)

If they are Independent contractors it seems like missed opportunity if they don't combine this with OPU/Drive Up. Anything that is an INF then goes to the Shipt contractor to coordinate with the Guest. If they are instead only picking off the floor I'd expect more inefficiency as they wait for Target TMs to do backroom pulls. At this point it doesn't sound like Shipt employees would be allowed in the backroom.


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 19, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> At this point it doesn't sound like Shipt employees would be allowed in the backroom.


If they are hot women I’ll allow them in the backroom.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Feb 19, 2018)

As someone who works at an OGP Walmart, all I can say is that it really depends on the location. Right now, business for our Online Grocery Pick-up is really slow/almost dead. The one benefit that this has is that I guess they take the stuff to your house, unlike at Walmart where you still have to go get to the store. With our OGP, a lot of people who don't use it say that, "If I have to go to the store to pick it up, I might as well do my own shopping."  So I guess I'm optimistic for this. I mean, it could work out.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 31, 2018)

Just got an email that Shipt is coming to Target in my area in one week, and offering both a $50 discount on the first year's membership AND a $15 credit on the first $100 order.  It's already available with Meijer here, and I've periodically seen the membership discount offer but not the additional credit offer.

If I can use one membership at both stores (and I think I remember seeing that you can, either in this thread or the other Shipt thread), I might actually consider it. Especially for those weekends when they schedule me 12-8.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 1, 2018)

Some guy hit my parked car last weekend.  Even though I was not at fault, I had to give my info to the insurance company.  They specifically asked if I worked for uber, lyft, uber eats, amazon, etc.

I sure hope that anyone who is considering doing this has the correct commercial insurance on their vehicle.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2018)

Last time I was at Meijer, I saw tons of Shipt shoppers.  I think the membership goes for everywhere.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 1, 2018)

I wish my store had Shipt so that people can stop using Order Pickup to do their grocery shopping...


----------



## Bosch (Jun 1, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Some guy hit my parked car last weekend.  Even though I was not at fault, I had to give my info to the insurance company.  They specifically asked if I worked for uber, lyft, uber eats, amazon, etc.
> 
> I sure hope that anyone who is considering doing this has the correct commercial insurance on their vehicle.



Yeah cause your insurance will NOT cover you.. I got in huge trouble with my insurance many years ago doing some work under the table with my truck. For a ticket for no trip permits(working with a semi truck as a pilot car). Not even my responsibility but we all got ticketed. I had to come up with some huge riders of what I couldn't do and purchase extra coverage just to keep my insurance at all.. 

So be careful and bump your liability as high as you can.. And always carry uninsured motorist, always..


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 1, 2018)

> I wish my store had Shipt so that people can stop using Order Pickup to do their grocery shopping...



They don't, FTR. And I kind of dread seeing the green Shipt shirts these days. They always have questions on products not on the shelf that take forever to track down, particularly for those of us who don't work grocery and don't necessarily know how well vendor-stocked items are inventoried in our system and whatnot. They're always nice about it, but they take up a considerable amount of time to assist.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 1, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Yeah cause your insurance will NOT cover you.. I got in huge trouble with my insurance many years ago doing some work under the table with my truck. For a ticket for no trip permits(working with a semi truck as a pilot car). Not even my responsibility but we all got ticketed. I had to come up with some huge riders of what I couldn't do and purchase extra coverage just to keep my insurance at all..
> 
> So be careful and bump your liability as high as you can.. And always carry uninsured motorist, always..



Don't worry, I don't work for any of those services, but I know that a lot of people here do (and I doubt that they are buying that expensive insurance).  I have USAA military insurance.  They are wonderful.  I did not need to be covered.  I wasn't even in the car when the guy hit it.  I was watching the car from a distance.  He was 100% at fault.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 1, 2018)

They've started heavily advertising the Shipt stuff with stickers on almost every cooler and flyers we're supposed to put in the bags at the checklanes, but I have yet to see a single Shipt person in our store.  All the stuff came out of nowhere in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 2, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I wish my store had Shipt so that people can stop using Order Pickup to do their grocery shopping...



We have Shipt, OPU, and now starting Drive Up and Restock (I believe).  OPU still seems to be the guest fav.


----------



## ShiptGuy83 (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm a Shipt Shopper in the Chicagoland area. We have been delivering from Meijer and beginning today, 6/7/18, we will begin delivering for all Chicago area Targets. The cost for membership is $49/year with a $10 discount on your first shop when a customer uses the promo code DCC63 at sign-up Thank you much! And Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 7, 2018)

ShiptGuy83 said:


> I'm a Shipt Shopper in the Chicagoland area. We have been delivering from Meijer and beginning today, 6/7/18, we will begin delivering for all Chicago area Targets. The cost for membership is $49/year with a $10 discount on your first shop when a customer uses the promo code DCC63 at sign-up Thank you much! And Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.



Do you carry commercial driving insurance?


----------



## ShiptGuy83 (Jun 7, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 7, 2018)

ShiptGuy83 said:


> Absolutely!


Smart! How much did that increase your monthly premium?  Just curious, as I don't know anyone that actually has it.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 7, 2018)

I asked my last Uber driver about his insurance out of curiosity and he said it actually wasn't a whole lot to turn on commercial coverage for his Uber car. He said it was *much* cheaper than adding his teenage daughter to his policy. lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 7, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> They've started heavily advertising the Shipt stuff with stickers on almost every cooler and flyers we're supposed to put in the bags at the checklanes, but I have yet to see a single Shipt person in our store.  All the stuff came out of nowhere in the past 24 hours.



You will. We usually have at least 1 in the store when I'm there in the evenings. I kind of dread seeing them a bit, because while they're always very nice and patient, if they're asking us questions it's because they can't find some random grocery item the system says we have but we don't. I feel bad.


----------



## ShiptGuy83 (Jun 7, 2018)

My insurance premium increased by about $45. IWishIKnew- no need to feel bad, we totally understand if the store doesn't have the item. It's not your fault obviously.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 7, 2018)

ShiptGuy83 said:


> IWishIKnew- no need to feel bad, we totally understand if the store doesn't have the item. It's not your fault obviously.



I know! And this is why I feel bad! Y'all are so understanding about it!

We're in a remodel, too, and they've started to demo grocery. The poor Shipt folks are starting to look a little more harried. As are SFS, OPU and drive up. Smart guests are having all of us do the work of shopping for them, dammit.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 12, 2019)

Shipt CEO stepped down to pursue new startup opportunities and the new CEO was VP of merchandising at Target. Probably ruin Shipt like they are ruining Target...


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 12, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Shipt CEO stepped down to pursue new startup opportunities and the new CEO was VP of merchandising at Target. Probably ruin Shipt like they are ruining Target...



isn't it pretty common for CEOs to step down after their company is acquired?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 14, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> isn't it pretty common for CEOs to step down after their company is acquired?


Depends on the business. Sometimes the buying co keeps upper mgt, because they are willing to stay & try to fit in the new owner business ideas.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 17, 2019)

Just used Walmart Delivery. It's free, asked the delivery guy what company it is, it's Postmates. Kinda insane. Target and Shipt should be on high alert right now.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 17, 2019)

I can go to Walmart and get everything I ordered and I KNOW it will all be in stock. I wouldn't dare order from target.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 17, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Just used Walmart Delivery. It's free, asked the delivery guy what company it is, it's Postmates. Kinda insane. Target and Shipt should be on high alert right now.


Depends what area. Instacart does it here. But the horror stories I’ve heard of having substitutes on at Walmart.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 17, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I can go to Walmart and get everything I ordered and I KNOW it will all be in stock. I wouldn't dare order from target.


If there was anything one would want to order from Walmart 😁


----------



## Kartman (Oct 17, 2019)

I go to Walmart before I go to Target.


----------



## Usiris (Oct 18, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> isn't it pretty common for CEOs to step down after their company is acquired?



More than likely what happened is the CEO got a good amount of stock as part of the buyout contract. But they only get the stock after X number of days/months/years.

It's pretty common in the corporate world at any company, Amazon is famous for it. When you get hired, they "give" you a bunch of stock, but you only get 5% of it the first year, like 15% the next two, and the rest after 4 years.


----------

